

Today Is Odd Day: 5/7/9 - ivankirigin
http://blog.rocketboom.com/post/104592430/5-7-9

======
michael_dorfman
Of course, in much of the world (outside the US), today is 7/5/9, and 5/7/9
won't arrive for a couple months...

~~~
chancho
(In effort to continue the utter predictability of this thread:)

Of course, to any rationally-thinking being, today is 2009-05-07, which is
meaningless.

~~~
Xichekolas
(and to top it off)

Of course, removing yourself from our human frame of reference, today is just
another rotation of the planet, arbitrarily numbered by the current resident
intelligent species.

~~~
jgrahamc
And only in one of the calendar systems adopted by that species.

------
TweedHeads
And...

Next year will be Even Day on 6/8/10

or

Decaday on 10/10/10

~~~
Xichekolas
I'm looking forward to Fibonacci Day: 5/8/13

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Using the international standard for date formats that's been and gone nearly
4 years ago. 13th August 2005.

~~~
mooism2
Although with a four digit year, we must admit that neither 2005 nor 2009 are
fibonacci numbers. (Last one was 1597, next will be 2584.)

